# Slingshots for hunting



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

What about using slingshots for killing gamebirds that you might be able to get in close proximity, or pesky squirrels and such? :shrug:
Any good ideas on types, brand names, and ammo? 
Looking for purposeful slingshots, techniques to practice for better aim, and any tricks of the trade involved using hunting slingshots?


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

I hunted a bunch with one when I was a kid.Inside if twenty yards or so,they have plenty of power to smoke a squirrel,rabbit,or bird.For sure,they'll do a number on those brazen prarie chickens ya' have hangin' around.
It's been a while,but the ammo I found most effective was the midddle sized(cant remember the measurement)steel shot,just a bit smaller than a marble.
I've had a bunch of 'em,but my favorite is the one I have now,a Marksman MAX.The wrist brace is adjustable,and the forks extend forward of the grip hand,giving a few more inches of"pull",thus more power,especially with a tapered band.
I shoot instictively,and use the same anchor point I would with a bow.Send a few thosand downrange,and I'll bet you'll be suprised at how accurate you can be with a good slingsot.
Call me when dinner's ready.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

What type of slingshot you talkin about? The forked Y type with a rubber band or a peice of leather tied between two strings like what David killed Goliath with. 

A few years ago the news had interviewed a man who lives not to far from me about how good he was using the Y type of a slingshot. They showed him demostrating his ability to hit bottles, small paper plates and cans tossed into the air and such. He said he grew up with a slingshot in his pocket and the ammo he uses is round lead balls. When he was growing up he would find mounds of lead balls in the field behind his home. It use to be a civil war battlefield and he always thought that God had purposely provided him with all those balls to use in his slingshot. It wasn't until he was a young man that he learned the field was once a battlefield. 

So maybe lead balls maybe the ideal ammo for whichever type of slingshot you use.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

David killed Goliath with a sling. They were pretty far from rubber trees back then. A sling is two heavy cords, one has a loop for your finger, the other has a knot. They have a pouch tied between them. The cords are maybe 3 feet long. Put a rock in the pouch, put the loop on your ring finger, and hold the knot between your thumb and index finger. Start it swinging. Some people go horizontal above their head, some vertical at their side. Do this in the middle of a huge field, far from your house or car or dog or loved ones. When you think things are looking right and the rock is swinging fast, let go of the knot. The rock will go humming off for a huge distance. And it might go straight up, backwards, or sideways. After you practice, you can hit large things. After you herd goats for years like David, you can hit foreheads. You can throw big rocks with a sling, like tennis ball sized. When I was a kid I hit a wrist thick green hickory limb and sheared it off the tree. That's power.

The best slingshot I ever saw was at the SHOT Show in Vegas years ago. It was polycarbonate, came back over the arm almost to the elbow, ran forward of your hand another 12" or so, the tubes were tied to the handle then ran over rollers and back to the pouch. You ended up with about a 4' pull. I got the guy's card and called the number off and on for a year or two but he was never open for business. I guess he had a prototype was all. It looked like a killer, but was not handy at all.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I did a quick google search and came up with a page of hunting slingshots that might suit the bill, from Cobra Airguns. Not very expensive. Less than $20. As a kid, I used a Y type 'ordinary' wood handled slingshot for plinking. 
Maybe with a little practice, a couple of those grouse could end up as table fare! 

http://www.airgunsbbguns.com/Hunting_SlingShots_s/213.htm


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

When I was a kid we all carried in our back pockets what we called a "flip". You may call it a slingshot, because it was the Y shaped wood handle with rubber bands and a leather pouch. Favorite ammo were stones, or a nice sized machine nut or steel ball. We shot every day, and got quite accurate with them. I still have the stock from my favorite one, polished smooth from many hours of handling.
I killed my first squirrel, first rabbit, and too many sparrows and rats to count. I have used the Wrist Rocket recently and like it fine. Silent, but with a sting!


----------



## commomsense (Sep 5, 2005)

Talk to these guys.http://thecatapultkidslingshot.myfastforum.org/index.php 

They know about slingshot hunting.


----------

